# Utility and housing budget



## wardliz (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi,
Can anyone tell me if AED 3150 per month for utilities would be sufficient for a family of five living in a villa or large apartment. This is the offer and is meant to cover flights too. We are trying to figure out whether the move to Abu Dhabi is worth or while or not. Also is AED 150000/year enough for a decent villa or apartment in a good area? I really appreciate any help.

Thanks
Liz


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

wardliz said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone tell me if AED 3150 per month for utilities would be sufficient for a family of five living in a villa or large apartment. This is the offer and is meant to cover flights too. We are trying to figure out whether the move to Abu Dhabi is worth or while or not. Also is AED 150000/year enough for a decent villa or apartment in a good area? I really appreciate any help.
> 
> Thanks
> Liz


Housing in Abu Dhabi is more expensive than in Dubai so I doubt that would get you a villa anywhere half decent. That's the cost of a reasonable apartment.

Utilities for an apartmnt would be much less than for a villa and some people get bills as high as that a month in the summer just for water and electricity. More if they have a pool, although that's not in your budget.

Check on Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in the Middle East and North Africa , Free Classifieds in with Dubizzle.com for property rental prices. 

The cost of living can be high, especially if you have children. Make sure your school fees are fully paid for.


----------



## wardliz (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. We have been looking on dubizzle and better homes sites so we thought housing budget was too low. This is the initial offer but we will be negoiating for a lot more otherwise it is not worth us leaving.


----------

